
Security and Obscurity: Does Changing Your SSH Port Lower Your Risk? - chaostheory
http://dmiessler.com/blog/security-and-obscurity-does-changing-your-ssh-port-lower-your-risk
======
jgrahamc
There are of course other camouflage techniques other than just changing the
port number. You could try port knocking using something like my tumbler
project: <http://tumbler.sourceforge.net/>

------
stcredzero
Obscurity does increase security. The problem is _depending_ on obscurity for
security. The article mentions camouflage on tanks. The tanks don't rely
_solely_ on the camouflage for protection. It merely augments their
protection!

------
olefoo
It may not lower your risk, but it can lower your annoyance level.

